# Ellis' crazy day of fame



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Not sure how she'll handle the lifestyle in the long run...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Was this a contest you won or something?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, I keep forgetting this isn't just a UK forum...This is a free newspaper that's given out daily at train stations here. Come to think of it, some drivers may not be aware of Metro's existence either!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

If I were you I'd be keeping a very close eye on her. You know the risks of exposure to fame at such a young age... beautiful young doe caught up in the spotlight of a media frenzy, turns to a life of pleasure seeking and debauchery... Watch out for high risk behaviours! You know how it starts - hanging out with young bucks she doesn't know, accepting highly addictive peanut butter when they offer her a taste, "just a tiny lick won't hurt me....", then next she'll be waking up in an empty jar of peanut butter, bleary eyes and greasy fur, with no idea what happened the night before and how she got there...

She needs your guidance!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Pamplemousse said:


> Sorry, I keep forgetting this isn't just a UK forum...This is a free newspaper that's given out daily at train stations here. Come to think of it, some drivers may not be aware of Metro's existence either!


Cool


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool!  Congrats


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

I saw this on Thursday while travelling to Newbury. Someone left the paper on the train.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats lovely


----------

